# Desert Storm



## Mathmodding (Mar 23, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
case: Xigmatek Elysium 
Motherboard: asus sabertooth Z77
Cpu: Intel I7 3770K
ram: 16GO PC3-14900 Kingston HyperX
SSD: 2 Kingston HyperX 3K 120 go en RAID0
Grafics card: SLI Asus GTX670 DCUII watercollé
Power supply: seasonic X-1050w 
Fans: 100% Noctua NF-F12 PWM
Waterblock CPU: EK LTX supremacy acetal/nikel
Waterblock VGA: X2 EK-FC670 GTX DCII
Radiateurs: 1 EK XT coolstream 240 + 1 XSPC 360 in Pull/Push

*Mods:*
Complete the airbrush paint, external modification PVC laser cutting, new SSD PVC backing

My Shielding War mod: http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725.html


----------



## stazorm (Mar 24, 2014)

good job!


----------



## tristyler (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome job, but that black psu and front + top fan grils spoils all (imo).


----------



## Jetster (Mar 24, 2014)

Good job with the photo's also. So many modds get marked down just because of the bad pictures


----------



## bleach4 (Mar 26, 2014)

I voted 5/10 because:

good case! Like the soldier style.


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 26, 2014)

bleach4 said:


> I voted 5/10 because:
> 
> good case! Like the soldier style.


How can you notice 5! just destroy my notes voluntarily
I would like to know how you noticed your pc here? 0.5? http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3832.html
thank you very much for your vote false


----------



## bleach4 (Mar 26, 2014)

and YOU destroyed my notes ...i give you a 5 and you a bad 2 WTF fella :$ ... pump off!!!


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 26, 2014)

bleach4 said:


> and YOU destroyed my notes ...i give you a 5 and you a bad 2 WTF fella :$ ... pump off!!!


this is just for your installation! not a mod ;-)


----------



## bleach4 (Mar 26, 2014)

ccc what a hater


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 26, 2014)

bleach4 said:


> ccc what a hater


5 for my mod and completely unfair and you know it


----------



## Devon68 (May 1, 2014)

The only thing I would have changed is extend the PSU cover over the PSU so it doesn't stick out that much.. I will give you 9/10.


----------

